# Slow to Grow Jersey Giants



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Slow to Grow Jersey Giants



> In the 1880's, two brothers from New Jersey decided to put their heads together for the creation of a large breed of chicken that would sell well at meat markets. John and Thomas Black undertook this mission armed with breeds such as the Black Java, Black Langshan, and Dark Brahma. Also rumored to be thrown into the mix were Cornish and Black Orphingtons. The results was initially dubbed the Jersey Black Giant, although competitors who copied the breeding referred to birds as Macy Giants and...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## crabapple (Oct 27, 2013)

After 36 months, the large chickens are good for the table.


----------

